# A blind and deaf puppy needs help.



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I read about him on Drive for Life, and they're desperately seeking someone who is interested in a forever home, or can at least foster him. He is in Louisiana, but the woman who posted him is willing to pay for his transport ANY where to keep him alive. Does anyone know any rescues, or people, who are willing to save this guy? 
I've hit up all my rescues, who are loaded. My heart is telling me "Take him!" but I have absolutely no experience with blind and deaf dogs and wouldn't know where to begin. Jonas and Smalls would also not be very understanding of him and it would be a bad situation for him.










This is Beowulf. He is looking for a last chance rescue. Due to extreme circumstances, he cannot stay in his foster home any more. He has no place to go but to animal control, and he will certainly be euthanized if he ends up there. His options have run out, and we are looking for any rescue that will consider taking him.

He has been fully vetted and neutered, and we will pay for transportation.

Beowulf is a blind and deaf Catahoula. He has been at this foster home since he was 4 months old. Now he is 7 months old. He is fully vetted, neutered, has all shots and has been on heartworm protection his whole life. He is crate trained, very sweet.

He is in Louisiana but, we can transport anywhere.

Beowulf is running out of time!

*If you can help Beowulf please email: [email protected] com (at yahoo.com).


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Poor thing. I'm bumping so more people can see this.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm just passing it a long for the girl. I'm hoping there is someone somewhere who can at least foster him. I mean, they're paying for transportation and it doesn't matter how far.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

is he totally blind?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, I believe he's completely blind. I could e-mail again and see if he has any sensitivity to light or any thing, though.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

It almost looks like he doesn't have eyeballs in his sockets, but that might not be the case. He looks like a sweetie, I wish I could help!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Double checked, he is completely blind and deaf. All the more difficult to find someone to help him.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

You should post this on one of the main forums. I didn't even realize this rescue forum was here. Maybe someone who can help will see this in one of the forums with more traffic.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a bad idea. I just hate to clog up the other forums when there are specific ones.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ive worked with blind dogs and ive worked with deaf dogs and i currently work with a deaf, partially blind aussie...

i _think_ i *could* take him. im giving it one more day to stew over. i dont like to jumpstraight into things...i most likely am willing to be a last resort..if there's no one else...i...dunno..errg.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm keeping in constant touch with her. I want to say if it comes down to him being dumped at AC or living with me, I'll take him. I just can't think of how to have him here safely that won't turn every ones life upside down. 

I'll throw it up in the general forum real quick.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

is there any possibility i could talk to her...? on the phone i mean ?

nvrmnd..will pm u twab


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I will wait for your PM, but yeah, I can send an e-mail for her number and the number of the foster who had him for 3 months.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I hate to be the negative Nelly here but what kind of life is this for ANY dog? He is a beauty and looks to be happy but honestly... he has NO sensory perception and is catahoula to boot which has enough behavioral issues on their own with out adding the tweaks of a dark and silent world. I'm all about savng dogs in need and do it a lot but shouldn't this be one of those where quality of life over rides quantity of life? I could see saving him if he had partial site or partial hearing but this is just too much IMO... How would you train him Zim?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I hate to be the negative Nelly here but what kind of life is this for ANY dog? He is a beauty and looks to be happy but honestly... he has NO sensory perception and is catahoula to boot which has enough behavioral issues on their own with out adding the tweaks of a dark and silent world. I'm all about savng dogs in need and do it a lot but shouldn't this be one of those where quality of life over rides quantity of life? I could see saving him if he had partial site or partial hearing but this is just too much IMO... How would you train him Zim?


Well, he seems to have happily lived for the past 7 months. I e-mailed the shelter directly (I'm talking to three different people about him and things are getting confusing) and they said he has been reacting to other dogs barking, so he may in fact have some hearing, and he adapted easily to his home and the area around it/may in fact have light sensitivity. He also was fostered with 3 dogs and a kitty and played with them constantly.

People have lived just fine blind and deaf, too.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I hate to be the negative Nelly here but what kind of life is this for ANY dog? He is a beauty and looks to be happy but honestly... he has NO sensory perception and is catahoula to boot which has enough behavioral issues on their own with out adding the tweaks of a dark and silent world. I'm all about savng dogs in need and do it a lot but shouldn't this be one of those where quality of life over rides quantity of life? I could see saving him if he had partial site or partial hearing but this is just too much IMO... How would you train him Zim?


I was talking about this with someone earlier. It is probably pretty doable to train using their sense of smell or feel. Not easy but, doable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Admittedly his condition is exactly why I haven't taken him in. I haven't the faintest idea how to train a blind AND deaf dog, regardless to what degree he is blind or deaf. Jonas has progressive retinal atrophy, but he is slowly losing his sight and was at least sighted for part of his life. I just have to admit my house isn't ideal. We have four floors. Lots of stairs and twists and turns. Jonas is NOT accepting of new dogs, and certainly not ones who are in his space, which this guy couldn't help.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, he seems to have happily lived for the past 7 months. I e-mailed the shelter directly (I'm talking to three different people about him and things are getting confusing) and they said he has been reacting to other dogs barking, so he may in fact have some hearing, and he adapted easily to his home and the area around it/may in fact have light sensitivity. He also was fostered with 3 dogs and a kitty and played with them constantly.
> 
> People have lived just fine blind and deaf, too.


yes but people are a bit higher on the intelligence scale.. but those things are highly encouraging... I wish him and whom ever helps him nothing but the best of luck.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

vibrating collar in the house, never off lead out..and use what i know about teaching tracking and scent discrimination to help him navigate.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> yes but people are a bit higher on the intelligence scale.. but those things are highly encouraging... I wish him and whom ever helps him nothing but the best of luck.


How much does intelligence come into play when you're born blind AND deaf? This is a pup, who isn't in pain, and apparently quite happy. I'd hate to see him put down.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I think also it's important to remember that Beowulf was born this way. While it can be difficult for some dogs to adjust to blindness that comes with old age or whatever, this dog really has no concept of seeing or hearing. He's been living and essentially adapting to the handicaps from day one. 

I wish him lots of luck. I won't know how to work with him training wise either...but hopefully somebody can take him that does.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

All right, guys. It looks like he may be on his way to Florida! I'll update when I get news of where he ends up, but many thanks to Zim for considering taking him.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh awesome!
I'm glad he found a place to go.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

thats for the best. if i had taken him it would have probably had to have been not permanent. this wouldnt have been the optimal situation. he'd have gotten good care and attention but ultimately i would have placed him...probably with another dog i had for a while. they take in guys like him and have been talking about another dog. buena suerte hijo.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd bet he IS totally deaf, but since he was born in this condition he's extremely aware of his surroundings and is sensitive to the vibrations made when other dogs bark. Sometimes my Dover reacts to "sounds" but I know it's simply the reverberations they make. I always swear that if I have ONE MORE PERSON ask "are you SURE he's deaf?" because he felt something and reacted, I will go off the deep end. People assume that a handicap means the animal is incapacitated.

Regarding the idea that he has no life... Lack of his senses is not enough information upon which to determine his quality of life. If he can get around and take care of himself, do normal dog stuff like play and enjoy walks, and has someone patient enough to find the best way to communicate with him, why not give him a chance before deciding he doesn't need rescuing? Dogs are very much tactile, olfactory creatures and he has not had to adjust at all, this is just life for him. We only have problems accepting it because we can't imagine it.

I'm so glad that he may have a place to go. PLEASE do update us, I have a special place in my heart for these homozygous merle guys. I couldn't have taken him right now myself but really wanted to help. So happy and hopeful for him!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The good news is he's officially on his way to a sanctuary in Florida. Apparently he had multiple ADOPTION offers, so maybe he will have a forever home soon.


----------

